# Solved: "ntvdm.exe failed to initialize" 16bit app.



## mwross14 (Apr 13, 2005)

I have a Dell Latitude D610 and Dell Latitude D620 both running Windows XP Pro sp2. The D620 is a dual core processor and the D610 is not. I created an image for my D610 and it works flawlessly with all my applications (16 bit, 32 bit etc.). I put that same image on the D620 laptop, and now, I receive the following error message when I attempt to run a 16 bit application: "The specified path does not exist". Just to clarify, I receive this error message when I browse to and double-click the executable file for that application and I am logged in as an Administrator. So, how could it not exist if I browsed to it? The next thing that happened, I went to shut down the D620 after attempting this installation and I received the following error message, "NTVDM.EXE The application failed to initialize properly (0xc000142)". I rebooted the D620 and logged in again, browsed to the executable and right-clicked on the file, then did a "run as" and ran the file as "Administrator" (which is the account I was logged in as both times). Then, the application installed and launched just fine. Also, the file works fine on the D620 if I do a repair of Windows XP Pro to SP1. But as soon as I install SP2, I get this error message and can't install the program without doing a "Run As" even though I am logged in as an Administrator.

Sorry if this is a lot of info and hopefully I have placed this thread in the correct location. Is there a patch of some sort that I need? Some simple edit to the registry? Your help would be greatly appreciated. P.S. the application I was trying to install is Sybase.

I


----------



## DellCA (Jul 3, 2006)

I believe the problem is the fact that the D610 and D620 use different chipsets on the motherboard.

The Dell Notebook System Software (supplements the chipset software) for the D610 and D620 is the same (http://ftp.dell.com/utility/R120775.EXE), however, the chipset software is different. The D610 uses http://ftp.dell.com/chipset/R114079.EXE while the D620 uses http://ftp.dell.com/chipset/R138226.EXE.

Try installing the chipset software for the D620 to see if that resolves the problem. You might have to reinstall the image first, but I doubt it.

Be sure to let us know if this fixes is.

Larry
Dell Customer Advocate


----------



## mwross14 (Apr 13, 2005)

I installed the chipset sw for the D620, I still get the "The specified path does not exist. Check the path and try again." error message when I browse to our server location for the Sybase install. Then I rebuilt the D620 from scratch (and the D620 chipset) and again, I am able to install Sybase from our server with XP SP1 but as soon as I install SP2, I get that error message about the path not being correct and I also get the "ntvdm.exe - application error failed to initialize" error message when I try to shut down after attempting to install Sybase with SP2. I re-downloaded SP2 patch from MS hoping that the file was bad and started over from scratch a second time but with the same results. Any other ideas?


----------



## DellCA (Jul 3, 2006)

The only other thing I can think of is to check with the Sybase support site to see if there is a patch or workaround to fix the problem. Since the other changes didn't effect the problem, it is very likely to be something with Sybase looking for a file that gets moved by the WinXP SP2 installation. My guess (since I have never used Sybase) is that it either can't find ntvdm.exe or (more likely) ntvdm.exe can no longer find a needed library file (.dll) after SP2 is installed.

About the only thing I can say for sure is that I doubt there is a hardware problem since everything works before SP2 is installed.

I wish I could help you more on this, but unfortunately it has gotten to an area of software that I am just not familiar with.


Larry
Dell Customer Advocate


----------



## mwross14 (Apr 13, 2005)

It was taking to long for me to find a valid solution. I needed to get this out to someone so I loaded a D820 image onto the D620 laptop because they share the same MB. The problem did not occur with that image. I will continue to play with it in the future when I have more time but as for now I am closing it. Thanks for your input Dellca! I don't know if we have support for Sybase anymore and you need to be paying for support to get it from them.


----------



## Maurice Snell (Mar 1, 2007)

Hi,

This thread has been very useful, because it has helped us work-around the identical problem which occurred on a Dell Latitude D620 running different 16-bit Windows software made by my company - nothing to do with Sybase. We regularly use this software on many other models of Latitude, including D820 (also dual-core), and older models such as D610, D600, D800, etc. etc. All previous machines have had no problem. However, on D620 with Windows XP SP2 we got exactly the symptoms described here: an error saying that the path could not be found, (even though you just clicked on the EXE from Explorer), and an error from ntvdm during shut-down. The work-around described here also worked for us, i.e. running as Administrator, even though the PC was already logged in as Administrator.

So, this problem is definitely specific to this Dell model, (Latitude D620), and ntvdm.exe - the component of Windows XP SP2 which supports 16-bit Windows applications. It is not specific to Sybase.

It would be extremely useful to know if anyone has found a more-permanent workaround or fix that doesn't require "Run-as".

Thank you.


----------



## Draconian (Mar 7, 2007)

Had the exact same issues - trying to use Formflow (old software). Researched, and here is your likely fix - worked like a charm here:

www.wavesys.com/support/CSC/CustomerService/Documents/DM-010.htm

This will apply if you have EMBASSY Trust Suite installed in the system - it breaks the NTVDM.

Cheers,

Dave Brabec
Desktop Support


----------



## Papermoon (Nov 6, 2006)

I have alot of experience with Dells and Embassy.
Our company exclusively buys Dells, and the newer ones with duo-core come pre-installed with this bloatware.
Since one of our main inside apps is 16 bit, we had quite a bit of trouble when they first started adding Embassy Security Suite.
According to their website, you can uninstall only the document manager portion of Embassy, and 16 bit apps will run. 
We have found that for us and our app, this doesn't work. We have to uninstall the entire program, reboot, and then we have no further issues.


----------



## deep.bodapati (Oct 12, 2007)

ntvdm.exe failed to initialize 142 "The handle is invalid" setup.exe


First off - thank you so very much for all the replies on this posting. I spent almost an entire week trying to figure out this problem!

Second, I littered my title with the keywords - hopefully Google will guide more lost souls to this page.

mwross14 - I don't know what prompted you to try running the program with the "Run As ..." option but man, am I glad that you did! And that you decided to post your experiences! 


Papermoon - you were dead on. I uninstalled Embassy and it fixed everything! Thank you!


This was really helpful.


----------

